# WE should start a pool...



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,191819,00.htm

With threats like this, its only a matter of time before Isreal takes the justifiable premptive strike against Iran.

Im betting it'll happen before years end if these idiots keep preaching for the removal of Isreal from the map.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Link is dead.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Iran President: Israel Will Be Annihilated 
Friday, April 14, 2006

TEHRAN, Iran - The president of Iran again lashed out at Israel on Friday and said it was "heading toward annihilation," just days after Tehran raised fears about its nuclear activities by saying it successfully enriched uranium for the first time.

President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad called Israel a "permanent threat" to the Middle East that will "soon" be liberated. He also appeared to again question whether the Holocaust really happened.

"Like it or not, the Zionist regime is heading toward annihilation," Ahmadinejad said at the opening of a conference in support of the Palestinians. "The Zionist regime is a rotten, dried tree that will be eliminated by one storm."

Iran's supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, in his address to the conference, accused the United States of plotting to bring the Mideast region under Israeli control.

Ahmadinejad provoked a world outcry in October when he said Israel should be "wiped off the map."

On Friday, he repeated his previous line on the Holocaust, saying: "If such a disaster is true, why should the people of this region pay the price? Why does the Palestinian nation have to be suppressed and have its land occupied?"

The land of Palestine, he said, referring to the British mandated territory that includes all of Israel, Gaza and the West Bank, "will be freed soon."

He did not say how this would be achieved, but insisted to the audience of at least 900 people: "Believe that Palestine will be freed soon."

"The existence of this (Israeli) regime is a permanent threat" to the Middle East, he added. "Its existence has harmed the dignity of Islamic nations."

The three-day conference on Palestine is being attended by officials of Hamas, the ruling party in the Palestinian territories.

Khamenei accused the Bush administration of plotting against his and other Mideast countries.

"The chain of plots by the American government against Iran, Iraq, Syria and Lebanon - aimed at governing the Middle East through the control of the Zionist regime - will not succeed," he said.

He also indicated that Iran will support the cash-strapped, Hamas-led government in the Palestinian territories, but he did not mention financial aid.

"The great Islamic nation cannot ... be indifferent and remain silent on the injustice done to you," Khamenei said, referring to Muslim states. "The Islamic nation is required to assit you in any way it can."

Iran has previously said it will give money to the Palestinian Authority to make up for the withdrawal of donations by Western nations who object to Hamas' refusal to recognize Israel and renounce violence. But no figure has been published.

On Tuesday, Ahmadinejad announced that Iran had successfully enriched uranium using a battery of 164 centrifuges, a significant step toward the large-scale production of enriched uranium required for either fueling nuclear reactors or making nuclear weapons.

The United States, France and Israel accuse Iran of using a civilian nuclear program to secretly build a weapon. Iran denies this, saying its program is confined to generating electricity.

The U.N. Security Council has given Iran until April 28 to cease enrichment. But Iran has rejected the demand.

The chief of Israeli military intelligence, Maj. Gen. Amos Yadlin, was quoted Wednesday as saying Iran could develop a nuclear bomb "within three years, by the end of the decade."


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I certainly hope we drop our support for Isreal by then. We cannot support Isreal and hope for peace in the Middle East.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I certainly hope we drop our support for Isreal by then. We cannot support Isreal and hope for peace in the Middle East.


MT you are truly a joke. :eyeroll: That statement alone says it all....

The United States will not "drop" support for one of it's Allies simply because they are threatened. That is the meaning behind the word ally. With your twisted logic, we should let Israel be annihilated so that we can achieve peace in the Middle East!  roflmao

MT you are simply a muslim sympathizer ....there can be no other answer.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ben,
If I may add. MT name one Muslim country that we could even trust?????

:eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't suggest that we drop support because they are threatened but rather because they are one of the sources of turmoil in the area. When we throw support behind one side or the other we open ourselves to conflict and hatred. Best that we should keep our hands out of that mess as much as possible.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So every friend you (MT) have should dump you because you are the source of turmoil?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If your friend ended up dragging you into fights every night, you might consider not hanging around with them.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> If your friend ended up dragging you into fights every night, you might consider not hanging around with them.


So based on your logic MT, Israel is constantly "dragging" us into fights with Middle East countries? What has Israel done to provoke Iran? The sad fact is they hate them because they _*EXIST*_ not because Israel is provoking aggression. Israel is the one being threatened with attack. Keep your facts straight.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I believe Iran's justification is that they forced the Palestenians out and continue to oppress them.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> When we throw support behind one side or the other we open ourselves to conflict and hatred. Best that we should keep our hands out of that mess as much as possible.


Perfect. So can we have you on record as supporting Israel if we withdraw support for them? In doing so, Israel will have to ratchet up its defense plans and change it's strategies. This will likely lead to Israel needing to pre-emptively strike Iran due to the very real threats they are receiving. Therefore, if Israel does strike Iran, they'll blow them to bits. Israel has much more sophisticated weapon's capabilities than Iran. It is likely that they could level Tehran in a matter of 48 hours with ICBM missiles, then have secondary attacks with the Israeli Air Force. What would Iran do? _*ISRAEL*_ in this case is showing great restraint. I give them tremendous kudos so far.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> So can we have you on record as supporting Israel if we withdraw support for them?


That is utterly redundant.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I don't suggest that we drop support because they are threatened but rather because they are one of the sources of turmoil in the area. When we throw support behind one side or the other we open ourselves to conflict and hatred. Best that we should keep our hands out of that mess as much as possible.


Isnt this like staying out of France because the Germans wanted it?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Isnt this like staying out of France because the Germans wanted it?


No, it is like backing Iraq in it's war with Iran and having it bite us in the ***.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with MT on this one we should have given Isreal the boot along time ago. BUTTTTT its too late now.
By the way Nations do not have freinds, they have intrests. Look at it this way and you really start to wonder what is going on???


----------

